# How often, and where, do you wear your ALS ?



## Techniec

Dear fellow WIS,

With reference to the topic matter, I have the following question:

How often, and where / on which occasions, do you wear your ALS ? Myself, I am a bit anal about this (no pun intended), as I could stomach scratches on my AP ROC, Vacheron or Blancpain (they're all more or less dressy sports watches, afer all), but I just hate scratching up / dening my Lange 1, even though I did not don't get me wrong, I didn't purchase the ALS to become a box queen and I know that ALS is perfectly able to refurbish the watch and make it look like new) ...
So I mainly wear it at the office (except where it would be inappropriate to do so, e.g. in the presence of certain clients) or around the house ...

Would appreciate your honest opinion, am I being overly protective, and how do you go about this yourself ?

Thanks and best regards,

Pieter


----------



## Babka

Pieter, wear it and enjoy it. Life goes by like a vapor. Your Lange is a beauty to just let it sit. I would enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## Techniec

Amazing Datograph ! The finest and best looking chronograph in the world in my book !



NavalArchitect said:


> For security reasons, and since I travel fairly regularly for work (abroad), my ALS does spend time in the bank's safe deposit box.
> 
> But when it's in my wrist... oh that joy...
> 
> Photos taken three days ago:


----------



## drhr

Wear mine regularly in rotation with 9 others, basically to my office each day (jeans and t shirts standard dress), I need to wear every watch I own often or it gets moved out . . . you're cautious it seems (rightfully so) but not overly protective imo . . .


----------



## mark1958

Funny you ask--- I don't wear my timezone 1 that often. I have pieces that cost more that I wear all the time so it is not cost but the timezone 1 is one of my two rose gold pieces and I find it more formal so misses a lot of my rotation wear.


----------



## malarky_hk

Just relax and enjoy wearing it. After all, it's still just a watch. If needed when the time comes for service get a light polish. 

I wear my Lange regularly in rotation with my other pieces.


----------



## carpentk37

Interesting question. I wear my Lange 1 Darth a couple times a week to the office as part of a rotation. My Grand Lange 1 Lumen is reserved for very special occasions (last one was my anniversary dinner with my wife) and is otherwise sitting in my safe. And usually for the weekends it's a Rolex.


----------



## littleprince

Wish I had an ALS to wear. Hot damn those are good looking watches!


----------



## HMS_Deptford

Mine is almost a daily wearer, except for weekends (where my GS/Nomos/Rolex get a turn). Here's Christmas Eve the day before yesterday:


----------



## Ekana

Those are some beautiful timepieces


----------



## MR CARDOSO

littleprince said:


> Wish I had an ALS to wear. Hot damn those are good looking watches!


on the same boat.. lol. no ALS for me.


----------



## almondramanrao

I am with Babka on this wear it and enjoy it as much as you can its awesome!!!


----------



## shendizadeh

well, if I had one, I would wear it all day everyday, its like Rembrandt on your wrist


----------



## bowxser

enjoy it. some of my old watches that i sold, i didn't wear more than a handful of times. i wished i did


----------



## Emospence

All the time. If I had one....


----------



## not12bhere

I wear my Lange 1 to work everyday. Weekends I rotate Omega/Nomos/Breitling. Getting the first scratch on the ALS was key in accepting daily wear. ALS can always fix it later!


----------



## WatchFrog

I have an 1815 up/down and wear it pretty much the same as my other watches (Speedmaster/Seamaster/JLC MUT Moon, black dial) except I avoid proximity to much water and DIY tasks round the house and garden. It cost a lot (for me) so I intend to enjoy it!


----------



## jtruman

Special occasions only, 5-10 times a year.


----------



## Dancing Fire

I wear my Lange about 4 months out of the yr. in rotation with my other pieces.


----------



## jtruman

While I don't believe in safe queens, I don't wear the Lange 1815 chrono very often - 5 to 10 times a year on special occasions.

My motto has always been - if it makes you happy, wear it!


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

I try to strike a balance: I try to keep mine in essentially perfect condition (and have succeeded so far) and wear it primarily just to dinners out, nice vacations, etc., but I'll also just wear it on random days or nights about once every week or two. "Happy Wednesday evening!"


----------



## pgoat

In addition to another vote for just wearing it whenever you feel like it, another thought - exclusive of not wearing an expensive watch while jackhammering or cleaning out gutters, etc. Personally I feel a watch should be worn with appropriate clothing for the best effect. Not to say the fashion police will come after you if you break some rules, and some watches are more versatile than others, certainly. But a slim gold dress watch, imo, works best with a suit or at least a nice long sleeve dress shirt. With short sleeves I prefer something chunkier/sportier and feel that SS works better there (Heh- I guess that's a good rationale for owning more than one watch).

I have struggled with the 'wear it vs. preserve it' issue for years. But as others mentioned, life is too short - we should all wear and enjoy our beautiful watch(es)! I like to remember that my watch is not just telling me the time of day, but in a broader sense, is reminding me to not take a second for granted.


----------



## MZhammer

Scratches don't scare me so I wear my 1815 often and it does indeed get scratches and knocks but if I want a pristine watch I can always send it in to Lange who can refill the gold and make it virtually new. I bought mine to wear it, so I do. 

If I'm camping or doing a sporting activity I'll switch to my GMT but otherwise I have no qualms about wearing the ALS in 80% of situations.


----------



## shawred

MZhammer said:


> Scratches don't scare me so I wear my 1815 often and it does indeed get scratches and knocks but if I want a pristine watch I can always send it in to Lange who can refill the gold and make it virtually new. I bought mine to wear it, so I do.
> 
> If I'm camping or doing a sporting activity I'll switch to my GMT but otherwise I have no qualms about wearing the ALS in 80% of situations.


If I could like this anymore, I would.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserphoenix

I wear mine maybe once a week, i generally don't baby my watches and I always buy to wear but the WG does make me more careful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Seiden

the beauty of a Lange watch, even in gold, is that unless you inflict substantial damage, it can be made to look like new. So get out of head and instead look at your wrist while you're wearing it and you'll feel so good about yourself!


----------



## dlhussain

Two/three times a week work mainly when I wear footwear matching colour of strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

Not much on weekends, but a lot to the office.


----------



## kaiserphoenix

i wear maybe once a week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

i am wearing my timezone 1 more often than I originally did. I wear to work .I usually wear nice Jeans or dockers and dress shirt. I had not liked wearing gold.. color but now used to it.


----------



## macct

I primarily wear my 1815 up/down during the week with office attire. Occasionally, it is worn for other things, but it generally means I am dressed up and wearing long sleeves and/or a sport coat. I need to get in the habit of wearing it when I am dressed more casually, knowing it is okay if it means added wear & tear and greater risk of a ding/dent.


----------



## keyzhu

twice a week, usually on weekends when driving down twisty roads


----------



## Babka

I wear mine wherever and whenever. I just wear it when I feel like enjoying it. Life is short and just wear it whenever you please.


----------



## mark1958

I agree!!



Babka said:


> I wear mine wherever and whenever. I just wear it when I feel like enjoying it. Life is short and just wear it whenever you please.


----------



## Thomas_Gage

not12bhere said:


> I wear my Lange 1 to work everyday. Weekends I rotate Omega/Nomos/Breitling. Getting the first scratch on the ALS was key in accepting daily wear. ALS can always fix it later!


Show me your NOMOS! Here's mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayj009

I tend to think in the same way when it comes to wearing my more expensive watches. I'd say that its rather difficult to enjoy some things by some people that are overly protective and have made a huge investment. OP, you should really do what you're comfortable with and not regretful of later.


----------



## tommyjai92

Babka said:


> Pieter, wear it and enjoy it. Life goes by like a vapor. Your Lange is a beauty to just let it sit. I would enjoy the heck out of it!


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## mcwatch12

My dream watch


----------



## Icycas

Many are rather thick. Difficult to find an occasion.


----------



## OrolgioPete

Terrific, I really have taken a liking to this brand instead of AP or Patek


----------



## ragingcao

Almost everyday w my other rotation watches


----------



## LandauV

Not too often, just few times a month. Usually at a formal meetings in a formal setting.


----------



## CFR

Very nice -- Wempe Grosse Langematik Gangreserve! In addition to being beautiful and well-proportioned, this model is notable for two reasons. First, the movement used in this watch -- which has a power reserve -- was not used in any other model. It was used only in the Wempe Grosse Langematik Gangreserve. Lange has made special movements for these dealer-only watches on very few occasions (the Wempe Sidestep and the 1815 Kalenderwoche come to mind) and stopped doing that years ago. Also, I think it's the only Lange watch with an automatic movement that also has a power reserve indicator. The box for this watch, which looks like a ship's chronometer box, is also quite beautiful. Several years ago, three of us who owned this model in its three different metals were all invited to the same Patek event, and we decided to wear them:


----------



## Kavorka02

Usually wear my Saxonia only a few times a month when I wear suits to work. It?s too hot in Houston! 

Luckily, my RO is my daily and helps fill the gap 

-Joe


----------



## MrBlahBlah

I wear my RG 1815 up/down about 4 days a week on average, mostly during the week, but sometimes on weekends. I feel like it can pull double duty in both formal and casual settings, though in some situations it will look a little out of place. 

I have a range of watches to suit the vibe:

- Tudor Heritage Black Bay Red on canvas strap: my rough and tumble casual watch. 
- Panerai Radiomir PAM 574 42mm: casual but with a level of refinement
- Lange 1815 U/D: dress watch that can play at the high end of casual
- Vintage c 1960s LeCoultre Chrono: when I get that vintage vibe, though I feel like this watch is pretty fragile so it tends to be work with business casual outfits
- Pasha de Cartier Chronograph on bracelet: This also can pull double duty as a dressier and casual watch; the polished bracelet makes it bling-ier so it fulfills that niche
- B&M Capeland Chrono w/Tiffany Dial: this gets the least wrist time and no longer has a real place in my collection but was a gift so I can't sell it

By the way, I've been told by the Lange boutique in NYC that they use a special technique for removing any dings, scratches and general wear and tear where they basically fill the "holes" with metal in a non-destructive polishing process. So have no fear!


----------



## vindicate

Just wear it! I would!


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

MrBlahBlah said:


> they basically fill the "holes" with metal in a non-destructive polishing process. So have no fear!


I actually saw that in a reddit post. A very beat up case was restored using a laser that, as you said, fill the holes and they just polish it back. Quite an interesting piece of technology


----------



## dwdwdworld

gyrotourbillon007 said:


> I actually saw that in a reddit post. A very beat up case was restored using a laser that, as you said, fill the holes and they just polish it back. Quite an interesting piece of technology


Yes their laser welding technique is amazing, just saw this on their website:
http://m.alange-soehne.com/en/customer-service/case-overhall/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenvy

Whenever I like. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richn

I agree, a polish is quick and relatively inexpensive, may as well wear it!


----------

